# Back at it!!



## captain B-Rig (Aug 31, 2014)

Well I guess you could say bowfishing season is in full swing! We left yesterday right at dark to go find some alligator gar. We headed straight to one of our good spots the fishing was slow at first so we decided to go look for some clear water to find some flounder/reds. Sure enough everywhere we went the water was chocolate milk from the rain earlier that day. We decided to go try one more gar spot before we headed in. The tide had changed and the gar were Surfacing non-stop! It stayed hot for about 3 hours and we ended up with 4 nice fish.


----------

